

MouseStats - Record website visitor activities and generate website heatmaps - jimmmylost
http://www.mousestats.com/
A crazyegg/ClickTale alternative
======
yareally
I don't know how everyone else feels, but tracking like this always creeps me
out. I mean okay, there are good reasons to know what page someone is on and
what they click to next, but having to track their mouse as well...that's
going a bit far.

I add sites that use things like this to my "do not return ever" list.

~~~
jimmmylost
In normal conditions, I agree with you. but if you see this tool as an ability
to improve the UX, it's a miracle. I can't imagine a better way to find out
design problems.

